# GTO Junk = Catera Treasure



## elvin315 (Apr 14, 2008)

Cadillac Catera owners have been testing GTO parts on their cars over the last few years. So far, these are the GTO parts they found will fit:

Front Brake Calipers, Brackets, & Hoses (2004 only)
Front & Rear Coil Springs (all model years)
Front Strut Mounts & Bearings (all model years)
Rear Spring Insulators (all model years)
Rear Shock Absorbers (all model years)
Rear Trailing Arm Bushings (all model years)

If you have performed suspension (all model years) or brake upgrades (2004 only) and have the old parts collecting dust I have a suggestion. You might want to visit the Catera forums. Who knows? You might be able to buy a tank or two of gas from the sale.
Cadillac Catera and Cimarron Forum - Cadillac Owners Group
CateraOwners : Cadillac Catera Owners
CateraOwners

Elvin


----------



## 04gto1999lude (May 12, 2010)

WOW and i hated Cateras so much and to know that my GTO is related like that to those lemons... no wonder i'm having suspension problems..


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Catera was a new low for Cadillac, Chevy Celebrity with a grill and tailights, what a POS of a car. And it's the sister car to the new GTO, ewww. May of used the same parts, but NOT the same car, GTO is 100% better.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

that wasn't the Catera...Catera is like our GTO but with four doors...Vauxhaul/Opel/Holden...are you thinking of the Cimarron???...it was not the Celebrity but Cavalier based...
Bill


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Our GTO has been transformed from three other cars, the Omega=Commodore=Monaro=GTO. The Catera, Commodore, Monaro, GTO are from the Opel Omega, GM's V-Platform. If you do the research you'll see our car is a modified mid 90's car platform.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The Catera really didn't have a direct U.S. counterpart. The closest thing would have been the Chevrolet Omega which was sold in Brazil. To more or less paraphrase Wiki, the Cadillac Catera was a mid-sized automobile made in Rüsselsheim, Germany. It was basically a rebadged version of the Opel Omega MV6 produced 1997-2001. The _*basic*_ platform shared by the Catera was used until September 2006 in the North American Pontiac GTO, and until 2007 in the Australian Holden Commodore. The European Opel Omega was discontinued in 2003. So, like it or not there is a connection, though it looks somewhat minor, between the Catera and our version of the GTO. Be that as it may, these guys are just looking for parts.


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't understand why alot of the 2004-2006 GTO owners are putting down so many other cars out there. Yes they are fun cars and all but they have alot of short commings ! The power makes up for most of it I know but they are far from perfect. When they came out new I did not really care for the styling compared to the price tag but like most of you all it takes is one drive and you are hooked. The combination of the euro comfort and styling along with the american horsepower is hard to beat. But they are not perfect ! I stumbled across my 2004 GTO while looking for a new Mustang to play with.
I liked the good old pushrod power of the GTO compared to the OHC power of the Mustang. I drove a few Mustangs and a few GTOs before I bought mine.
I loved the interior and the build quality of the GTO but when I went to put some tires on it 6 months later just to find the strut rub on the left side it turned into a expensive play toy verses a Camaro,Corvette or Mustang.
With all of the failing suspension parts that were junk from day one and the tripple price tags for the parts that few make for it are a little ridiculous. I am in the middle of my upgrades and I will love the car as I did before I started on it but I do not think that I would buy another one. With that said, I do not think that I would want to sell the one that I have either. I do Love it ! But I do not put down other vehicles due to my all mighty GTO ! This is what gives ricers a bad name. You get a taste of power and then you think that your s**t don't stink any more. Well I am here to say That there is some s**t built into those GTO's and it thakes alot of s**t to get it out.
So don't be puting down what you don't have especially when your car is built on the same platform !

I do not wish to upset any one here but it does get old hearing I HATE THOSE CARS !!!! 

And by the way I love my GTO or I would not be here trying to to find ways to perfect it if I did not.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know. So far two people have "put down" other cars and the other three of us simply spoke of the connection. And one of those who did the putting down awakened a thread that was nearly two years old to do it.:willy: No one said anything about not 'loving' their GTO however........


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

I was not just pointing fingers here. It seems that alot of these threads have the put downs in them. As far as the loving the car, I was pointing out that I was not hating the GTO when I said that it too has its own faults.

Nevermind the comments that I made. It was an over read on my part.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Though my wording may make it seem otherwhise, my comment wasn't aimed at you. I would have thought that if one would take the time to find a nearly two year old post (that had no responses when posted back then) and take the time to comment, that the comment would have more substance to it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The guy that replied to the post seemed to have searched all the GTO gone wrong threads and replied to them. 

There is a name for that I can't think of right now. But if you catch my drift, you'd know what I'm talking about.


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

No problem here ! 

I did think that it was interesting that those parts will work on another car.
It is funny, way back in the Camaro days the calipers that I pulled off of my 2004 GTO would have been gold as in 1LE . Now they are just average.It is kinda like my 1993 Mustang convertable that I spent $2800 putting 5 lug Cobra brakes on so that I could get those massive front and rear brakes. Then I bought my 2007 Mustang GT and it had the same thing from the factory.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GM4life said:


> The guy that replied to the post seemed to have searched all the GTO gone wrong threads and replied to them.
> 
> There is a name for that I can't think of right now. But if you catch my drift, you'd know what I'm talking about.


Oh, I can think of several but I don't see the need to go there....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> Oh, I can think of several but I don't see the need to go there....


Nah, but troll would be the one


----------

